
Bronze Age discovery, 3000-year-old community unearthed (in England) ? - elasolova
So according to CNN, (a featured article today in their website) a bronze age discovery happened in England today. So, I am not sure whether this is a really legit report. So I wanted to ask here. The article shows some wooden sticks that suposedly belong to a bronze age wooden(!) village. But tree branches are organic material and how come they did not decompose?
======
gyoza
Completley wet and lacking oxygen is one way, or in clay.

